# State Inspections ?



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

Anyone have any issues with going thru ? 

Do you just roll in at ride height and do you tell the shop/ inspector that the car is air-ride equipped ? I dont have the hook up at a garage so ill be going in expecting the worst when the time comes .just wanna know what i should say other than the fittings and line being DOT compliant .


----------



## no vtec 4me (Aug 1, 2006)

well first of all you shouldnt have a problem if everything is dot approved.

second...you SHOULD get to know somebody that does inspections


----------



## that_guy_bry (Jan 15, 2006)

True and true


----------



## nap83 (Jun 24, 2007)

i will go to the same predicament once i move, i need to start getting to know folk. :beer:


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

all they do is just plug it in. I just wouldn't say anything


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

parts may be dot approved but it on your car may not be

depends on the state/place/guy/mood he's in really

i wouldnt advertise it....id just go in air'd up and dont say anything

id make sure that anything under the car is very cleanly routed, so it doesnt draw any unwanted attention


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

So I would also agree about just going in a not saying anything but based on another thread about having air in the bags or not when getting on a lift. Everyone was saying air out once on the lift. Obviously that will be a problem.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

you can leave air in the bags

its not a huge deal,...i have left air in mine multiple times


only thing i would be worried about is if your bags fall out of the seats when you raise car

at that point it would be telling them


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> you can leave air in the bags
> 
> its not a huge deal,...i have left air in mine multiple times
> 
> ...


Or if you have a rear beam, That would be a problem ether way since you cant let it hang weather you have air in the bags or not.


----------



## SuperBacon (May 8, 2006)

wait a second, why exactly would you worry about the car on a lift at an inspection? In RI all they do is plug the machine into the OBD port and that's it


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> wait a second, why exactly would you worry about the car on a lift at an inspection? In RI all they do is plug the machine into the OBD port and that's it


In PA they put it on the lift and look everything over, Which they would probably fail it for air ride.
Techniclly if its not factory it wont pass, Ive been turned away for aftermarket wheels. Ive now found someone that really dont care now but I know everyones not that lucky


----------



## ACEdubs (Apr 18, 2002)

what inspections? :laugh:


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

ACEdubs said:


> what inspections? :laugh:


Hate you:beer:


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

SuperBacon said:


> wait a second, why exactly would you worry about the car on a lift at an inspection? In RI all they do is plug the machine into the OBD port and that's it


no...a full inspection is visual underneath and alot more than just plugging in

brakes, ball joints, tie rods etc




VdubXXIV said:


> Or if you have a rear beam, That would be a problem ether way since you cant let it hang weather you have air in the bags or not.


so how do you put your car on a lift? do you hold the rear beam the whole time?

they will only go as far as the strut travels really....unless you dont have struts


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> so how do you put your car on a lift? do you hold the rear beam the whole time?
> 
> they will only go as far as the strut travels really....unless you dont have struts



No longer on bags but I never ran into a situation for me to have to put it on a lift. Just jack stands an I always supported the rear beam with something so the bags didnt pull apart.


----------



## ForVWLife (Nov 12, 2004)

it will only go as low as the strut can travel from my experience...i actually thought of this one day and asked my buddy


----------



## VdubXXIV (Feb 14, 2008)

ForVWLife said:


> it will only go as low as the strut can travel from my experience...i actually thought of this one day and asked my buddy


Yeah I know but I think its still possible, I was running koni yellows an you could see it start to put a lot of strain on the bag way before the strut was fully extended.. Nothing may not have happened but hey better safe then sorry I guess


----------



## VW-Pssst (Jun 10, 2007)

Though I know the person (neighbors grandpa) He was actually impressed with my air ride when he did my inspection. He plugged it in to my OBDII port, scanned it, and called it a day. 

I know in PA they were strict, but my previous mk3 GTI passed and that was far from stock... 

Guess it depends on the shop. Id post a thread in the regionals looking for someone to "pass'' your car for inspection :thumbup: Or is that illegal :laugh:


----------



## blue bags (Jul 1, 2009)

Ive never had any issues, ive gotten stickers no problem the last 2 years at 2 different places. Like Dave said i wouldnt advertise it. I just put it at a reasonable height and put my switchbox in the pocket behind the seat, if they asked i wouldnt lie but if they dont notice they dont need to know.


----------



## rabriolet (May 27, 2005)

ACEdubs said:


> what inspections? :laugh:


x2

My inspection:

Lights work?
Horn work?
Wipers work?

Have a nice day


----------



## .:Hinrichs:. (Apr 26, 2010)

bry lemme ask my friend theres a place in town that doesnt care much other than the car being together and passing the emissions...he looked at my brakes with a flashlight through the wheel

can be a challenge to get into it, but i just aired it up all the way and didnt say a work

however in the gli the only problem a "real" shop had was my rear bags wernt secured but with the mk3 you shouldnt have any issues


----------



## vee_rub (May 18, 2006)

no inspection in ca but we do have strict smog laws


----------



## Jayy (Jun 15, 2008)

SuperBacon said:


> all they do is just plug it in. I just wouldn't say anything


x2

you should be fine:beer:


----------



## slo deno (Jul 10, 2007)

Mountain out of a mole hill.


----------

